# Spastic Judy



## judymomx6 (Jan 2, 2005)

I am so glad that I found you all. I have been suffering with this for years (about 9) and have never been given any meds to cope. I hope to come back often (if I can remember how I found you) and share with you.I recently had surgery, and they had to cut out some of my bowel. I had a hernia that had become incarcerated and gangrene had set in. Now my IBS is worse than ever. To top it off, I got an infection at the wound site and had to be cut open again and start all over. Now a nurse comes to the house 3x a week. I'm still not being treated for the IBS. I've never had anyone worth a darn to give me good advice. All they did was test the heck out of me and then tell me I had IBS. I need to get some kind of anti spasm meds soon. I can't even sneeze without jumping up and gripping myself. I've had to have my dh even stop the car and let me jump out.Anyway, so glad I found this.


----------

